# Teach your dog: "Go Home"



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I LOVE that theory, and don't see why it wouldn't work! 

We have a dog down the street who is always jumping the backyard fence (his owners are idiots and he's going to pay for their stupidity someday. ) and he ALWAYS comes over to play with Mojo and Maxie. 

I can't tell you HOW many times I've gone outside, pointed down the street to his house and said "Go home!" ... He'll turn right around and trot home. 

Poor guy... I do let him play when his ma brings home over, but I'm afraid that I'd be reinforcing him coming over on his own if I let him play every time. 

Good idea though! You should start saying it as soon as you start going home, so they can get the idea even further away.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Good idea though! You should start saying it as soon as you start going home, so they can get the idea even further away.


Oh yes, I do! The moment we start heading back, even if we're blocks and blocks away, I begin staying "go home!"

Kris


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

because we live in flats when we take them out if one of us is home we tell them to go fetch catherine or mum depending on whos indoors they did get confused first cos all the flats are the same and white doors they did do the equivalent of canine head scratching


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

An animal control officer told me that she will first tell a stray animal to "Go home," and then follow it to contact the owners. 'Nuf said!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I do that with Molly to!  As soon as we head back home I say 'Home' (in french though) And I repeat it often until we arrive! I'm sure she understands by now.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been doing that with our dogs as well......Austin has caught on and I believe he knows what it means ....I'm not real sure about Lincoln though.


----------



## NashsMom (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a great idea! I'm definitely going to start doing that with Nash!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We used to wait to say that to Lucy until our walks were over when she was a puppy because she'd drag us home. She would behave the whole walk until we would get near the corner to our street. Then we'd say, "Go home," and boy would she!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If I say Home to Shadow, Shadow never misses a beat, he immediately turns and heads for Home. Problem is, I think he connects Home with just turning. I haven't tested out whether or not he would go home. Tucker turns to, but not 100% of the time like Shadow.


----------



## GoldenTrio (Jan 11, 2010)

I do this too though I usually start when we are only a few houses away. I am going to start saying "go home" before we turn onto the street.


----------

